

Five different ways to handle leap seconds with NTP - mirceasoaica
http://developerblog.redhat.com/2015/06/01/five-different-ways-handle-leap-seconds-ntp/

======
dokument
Why not make leap seconds only apply to Stratum 0 devices. Everything else
will just correct themselves as if they had drifted. Shouldn't there already
be procedures in place for drift?

~~~
gpvos
Maybe there should, but there aren't.

------
basch
or make time constant and stop trying to keep it in sync with things.

~~~
welterde
Then you should be using TAI and not UTC.

